# HELP!! Suggestions please...



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Right then you lot, this should test you...

I have a notable birthday coming up and Mrs GMJ is pulling her hair out trying to come up with suggestions regarding pressies!

I am difficult to buy for as I don't feel that I want anything tbh...I have books from Xmas to read and enough clothes to see me out! Plus I detest waste and hate clutter :smile2:

Any (sensible or semi sensible) suggestions related to the MH or other gratefully received...by myself and Mrs GMJ

Graham :smile2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Right then you lot, this should test you...
> 
> I have a notable birthday coming up and Mrs GMJ is pulling her hair out trying to come up with suggestions regarding pressies!
> 
> ...


Use the MH to go to the C&CC site at Chertsey, go by train to Waterloo and go to see Half a Sixpence at the Wednesday or Saturday Matinee performance. A great show and easy walking from the station via Covent Garden. 
http://www.halfasixpence.co.uk/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May I suggest tickets for a show that you fancy.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Gaslow or similar???

A subscription to a favourite magazine, National Trust/English Heritage membership

If you are planning on travelling abroad a Brittany ferries "Club Voyage" membership (save 30% of your ferry cost) Or Tunnel Carnet (10 single tickets)

Andy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Graham,

Being an Apple freak I would suggest, either an iPad Pro, a fantastic piece of equipment, or an Epson EcoTank Air Printer, virtually no more ink to buy.

There is the Apple Watch to consider or even a new iPhone.

Last year for a joint anniversary/birthday present we had a three week trip to The Falkland Islands and Antarctica on MS Fram, one of the best trips of our married life. Expensive, but worth every penny spent.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Forgot to add

A Hurtigruten Coastal Voyage up (and down) the coast of Norway. We did it a couple of years ago, fantastic and enjoyable 12 days calling at loads of small ports on the Norwegian Coast, loads of scenery all the time because you are always VERY close (as in within a hundred metres or so) to the coast itself.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all









Good start!

Cheers

Graham :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you hate mess and clutter go Kindle, best thing I ever did (thanks John  ) Plus one on the National trust joint membership is a good one, we get a lot of pleasure form ours, but go via the Scottish one, it be cheaperer, heard the Welsh one is cheaperer still, but not confirmed it yet, and you still get access to all the others, English heritage seems to be mainly ruins and I see enough of that in the bathroom mirror.

Here's a little list of stuff you may not have thought of.

Bluetooth headphones or a BT speaker for the Sat Nav, as they are never loud enough if you want music on.

A drone to just have fun with.

A smart watch, some have phone and sat nav in them, so handy when orf int' van.

A telescope.

Smoothie maker.

Wireless Dab radio, I bought one for the van.

Coffee maker.

One of those leatherman tool jobbies.

A Robot Vacuum/lawnmower, don't put them in the wrong place though.

New electric razor>

Bamboo keyboards and mouse.

Some decent shades.

Musical instrument to learn a new skill.

New TV or music system.

Hammock.

Quality VR headset.

New golf rackets.

3D printer.

3D camera.

360 camera.

A games console.

Hand tools.

Power tools.

Should be something in there or promote other thoughts perhaps.

You must let us know what you end up with.

I just came across this for Barry D   https://www.amazon.com/Classic-Acce...vy-20&linkId=92c1e5203bb63d9f92ff7e8530316788

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well not quite Kevs last suggestion but ive certainly had some usage and fun out of that Inflatable Kayak we got last year although Mrs D hasnt been out in it yet but she will do in warmer climates. Thing is though if its a present you cant know what it is so just tell her to get her finger out and think of something you want or else.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Or you could suggest a charitable donation such as sponsoring a cow... (no reflection on anyone.... :grin2: )

there are many such schemes; goats, cows, bulls and so on;

One such link for a cow

Not really to do with MH so probably outside your brief, but it may have an appeal (no pun intended).

Have you got a MiFi system for the MH?

Gaslow has already been suggested - great idea as it helps protect (probably) your back.

Do you have a satellite system for the TV (most people that watch TV do already) what about upgrading to a satellite system that also does internet access?

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Well not quite Kevs last suggestion but ive certainly had some usage and fun out of that Inflatable Kayak we got last year although Mrs D hasnt been out in it yet but she will do in warmer climates. Thing is though if its a present you cant know what it is so just tell her to get her finger out and think of something you want or else.


I did think it might be great for you n Michelle, more space for junk so you could go further afield, more stable on rougher seas too.

As for Gs list, just print it off deleting anything he doesn't want, then wait and see.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all (good effort especially to you Kev)

I am leaning towards the leatherman tool

Does anyone have one of these and if so which model (if there are different models)?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Thanks all (good effort especially to you Kev)
> 
> I am leaning towards the leatherman tool
> 
> ...


You are very welcome Graham, I got sod all for Christmas for the same reasons, jsut vouchers which I hate as it ties you to one place. I'd Google to the Leatherman website, as there are dozens if not more versions, I have one of the early ones, broke it a few times, but they keep replacing it with modifications.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Thanks all (good effort especially to you Kev)
> 
> I am leaning towards the leatherman tool
> 
> ...


I bought a second one for my son for Xmas, a smaller one this time. He loves them and finds them really useful for work and 'play'. Bought it from Go Outdoors, they had a good selection. I didn't compare prices, so cant tell if I got had or not.

BTW, superb list of possibilties - something not mentioned - a fishing rod/reel?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...at the moment the Leatherman Wave looks favourite.

Plus a Carri Chef Grill 2 Braai plate for our home BBQ (we have one for the MH BBQ already)

Some great suggestions across the board but I don't play golf (used to so still have the bats); hate musicals/shows; use the chunnel and not ferries; have 3 mags delivered already (MMM,CC and C&CC); had a new printer for Xmas; drink cheap coffee (de-caff); have a beard so don't need a razor; prefer cheap sunglasses as I'm always breaking them; prefer to eat cows rather than sponsor them; got mifi; got satellite; cant afford Gaslow; will take up fishing (again) when I retire...not yet; happy not to do anything on or in water; am a techno-phobe; prefer the feel of proper books.

We are off to Brighton in the MH for a week over my birthday as we have never been before, so looking forward to that

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Refillable can be quite cheaply done for one cylinder.

http://www.gasit.co.uk/leisure-gas-...tents-gauge-price-includes-vat-p377-p381.html


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

How about a top of the range Cadac. I love mine :thumbright:

DJM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> .
> We are off to *Brighton in the MH for a week* over my birthday as we have never been before, so looking forward to that
> 
> Graham :smile2:


That is problem solved - a large box of condoms then:surprise:>


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

How about one of those emergency power boosters for the m/h battery for if you get a flat battery. The latest ones aren't much bigger than a mobile phone plus they have an led flash light, compass and will also charge a phone, tablet etc. 

Nick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I did think it might be great for you n Michelle, more space for junk so you could go further afield, more stable on rougher seas too.
> 
> As for Gs list, just print it off deleting anything he doesn't want, then wait and see.


It only has one seat though Kev.  Mrs G and Mrs D would get left behind. Might be cool if you could fit a whacking great 100hp Mercury on the back. No steering wheel though, could be interesting. 

I wont bother posting similar for my Birthday which is coming up as the budget will be about a tenner.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep got 2 Cadacs - one for the MH and one for home...wouldn't be without them :smile2:

Got a powerbolt power booster jobbie from my lad for Xmas :smile2:

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

nickoff said:


> How about one of those emergency power boosters for the m/h battery for if you get a flat battery. The latest ones aren't much bigger than a mobile phone plus they have an led flash light, compass and will also charge a phone, tablet etc.
> 
> Nick.


Like to share more info Nick? A link perhaps?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

HermanHymer said:


> Like to share more info Nick? A link perhaps?


sommat like this...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/68800mAh-...id=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=301895592834

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Like to share more info Nick? A link perhaps?


I have the one made by Okiwa from Amazon. Around £43-£45. Lots of kit with it. Can't post a link from the iPad and the forum for some reason doesn't recognize my desktop :-( If you require any more info just ask.

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> It only has one seat though Kev.  Mrs G and Mrs D would get left behind. Might be cool if you could fit a whacking great 100hp Mercury on the back. No steering wheel though, could be interesting.
> 
> I wont bother posting similar for my Birthday which is coming up as the budget will be about a tenner.


I figured you could possibly get an extra seat, it is well cheap if you get all that lot.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I bought this - and like it.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Mobile-P...Jack-Supermax-Portable-USB-Charger/B00UJ9Q6B4


----------

